# Культурный раздел > Графика > Фотографии форумчан >  Фототворчество bobom

## bobom

Тема для фотографий bobom.

----------


## bobom

Хм... ну поехали 

зы Love Story полностью перенес в #6 #7 #8 post

----------


## SDS

*bobom*, 
Чёрно - белая - лучше.

----------


## bobom

*SDS*, по мне так чб простая... в остальных динамика присутсвует

----------


## SDS

*bobom*, 
Там любовь у женщины присутствует, никакой динамикой её не заменишь.

----------


## bobom

*SDS*, возможно

Полностью Love Story "Алексей и Любовь" part1

----------


## bobom

Полностью Love Story "Алексей и Любовь" part2

----------


## bobom

Полностью Love Story "Алексей и Любовь" part3

----------


## bobom

вид с моего окна

----------


## Mouse

Узнаю место)). Технология HDR забавная, но не всегда для глаза воспринимается. Я бы чуток насыщенность убавил.

----------


## bobom

HDR давно не пользуюсь  2 ряда по 6 фото, верхний на полтора стопа меньше чем нижний ряды

----------


## bobom

Андрей и Кристина.

----------


## bobom

Жанровое фото

"Из тех, кто пробовал бежать вперед..."

----------


## Mouse

Хорошая фотка, люблю ч/б

----------


## Mr_Vinni

И мне она нравится 
Надо так свою девушку сфоткать, с твоего позваления украсть идейку

----------


## bobom

*Mouse* , спс 
*Mr_Vinni*, у жанра нет идеи, главное быть в том месте в то время, когда это произойдет))

----------


## bobom

Еще немного ч/б

Из сегодняшней свадьбы

----------


## Mouse

Шустро. А молодые не против? И напрашивается вопрос - беседка не из Зеленого бора случайно?

----------


## АВИАТОР

> вид с моего окна


Красиво.Похожа на картинку. А какие эффекты использовались?

----------


## bobom

*Mouse*, те что против тут не появятся  А вообще выходила за муж моя одноклассница))) А работаю да, всегда шустро (7 лет в фотошопе). В особенности если есть настроение, либо нравится то, что наснимал)) (что в данном случае).

Беседка кафе Озерное

*АВИАТОР* снят на кит на 18 с поляриком, из RAW файла, манипуляции с цветом в camera RAW, далее работа со слоями, в частности резкость кистю, небо - отдельный слой, selectice color и конечно плагин viveza 2.

Масками пользуюсь редко, вот здесь пример работы с масками - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## JAHolper

У тебя наверное что не день то свадьба. 
Вид из окна очень понравился. Прям захотелось себе такое окно.

----------


## bobom

Я со своей Наташей

photo By Штатив:1324324:

----------


## Mouse

это за 10 -12 сек успел отбежаться и еще принять позу))??

----------


## bobom

ну что-то вроде этого)

----------


## bobom

КСтати, вот фото ночного города с той же точки 

зы Смотреть только при увеличении)))

----------


## bobom

Мгновения одного утра...

----------


## Mouse

Поделись опытом - ты рано встаешь и просто блуждаешь по окрестностям, или знаешь заренее красивые места. Ведь сейчас солнце очень рано встает, а я по натуре "сова", и рано встать - это подвиг)) А вечернее солнце не очень нравится, да и ускользает оно быстро.

----------


## bobom

*Mouse*, туман появляется при штиле в низинах, как правило заболоченных местностях, у рек и озер.. Тут заранее знал куда ехать, там был не раз и просматривал откуда делать кадр, знал, во сколько взойдет солнце и откуда  Утреннее солнце оно чем хорошо, что дымка немного рассевиает солнечный свет, он не жесткий, и в то же время не мягкий))

----------


## bobom

Встретил утро с паучком!)

----------


## JAHolper

Классно смотритесь с девушкой

----------


## bobom

автопортрет

----------


## Mouse

> автопортрет


На паспорт было бы круто!))

----------


## bobom

*Mouse*, как раз паспорт в июле менять, но боюсь не возьмут((((

----------


## SDS

*bobom*, 
C такой причёской сразу возьмут в ФБР на учёт.

----------


## bobom

"Мысли..."

----------


## bobom

В предверии бури...

----------


## bobom

Пробуждение...

----------


## Mouse

> В предверии бури...


Я бы мостик обрезал. Он не полный, и немного отвлекает внимание...

----------


## bobom

*Mouse* , там солнышко... а вот действительно лажанулся - так это весь его не снял((

----------


## SDS

*bobom*, 
вот такие фотки и надо на форум заливать, что б природа человеку глаз радовала и на мысли наводила

----------


## bobom

Надвигается буря... Быстренько делаем панорамку и убегаем!!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

*bobom*, 
какой у Синявокой может быть шторм? мы ж морями и океанами не обмываемся

----------


## bobom

*SDS*, поправил)

----------


## SDS

*bobom*, 
Можно я утебя эту фотку на пару деньков на блог заарендую?
Пусть народ убедится, что Жодино как и Санкт-Петербург - стоит на болоте.

----------


## bobom

Арендуйте - мне не жалко

----------


## bobom

Love Story Саша и Аня

----------


## bobom

Природа..

----------


## vova230

Эту кобылу я уже вроде как видел сегодня. Случаем не из моих краев она?

----------


## bobom

Не знаю-не знаю...у нее передние копыта были связаны

----------


## vova230

Ну так коней часто стреноживают.
Я не понял, ты что не в курсе?

----------


## bobom

Не знал, никогда честно гвооря не интересовался, и деревни нет)))

----------


## bobom

давненько меня тут не было

----------


## bobom

И пейзажи

----------


## Mouse

> давненько меня тут не было


Это точно, и парочкой фото не отделаешься))

Кстати, интересная последняя, где зелёная и жёлтая трава.

----------


## Akasey

спасибо за фотографии, радуют глаз

----------


## bobom

"Сладкий сентябрь" ул. Фрунзе
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ул. Фрунзе
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

"Городской парк" ну понятно
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

"По лунному следу..." Судабовка
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

"За час до нового дня..."
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

"Закат. Не похож на другой..."
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Хотел загрузить на форум, но тут больно оно сжимается все(( Отображать вроде как большие картинки утт нельзя, вот и привел всего лишь ссылки

----------


## JAHolper

Ну тут максимальная ширина и высота - 1024 px. Не сильно отличается от исходных...
А если по теме, то "По лунному следу..." самая крутая =) Только как по мне лучше бы побольше неба и поменьше болота.

----------


## SDS

*bobom*, 
мне понравилось выше, а "Закат. Не похож на другой..." - это фотошоп...
даже в рюмках налито одинаково.

----------


## bobom

*SDS*, печально, что Вы думаете, чтоо это фотошоп... Это был День рождения моей девушки. И провели мы его на Минском море, а закат встретили с шампанским на лодочной станции... Если тут и есть фотошоп, то только кадрирование

----------


## SDS

*bobom*, 
я фразу не правильно построил - утвердительно.
надо было вопросительно: "а это - не фотошоп?".

----------


## bobom

*SDS*, Ясно

----------

